# From my new photo studio



## Soto (Aug 8, 2008)

YES... I just finish my new photo studio at home.  Yesterday I started working on my photo assigments in my new studio and here I bring you the first shots... More photos at *my Flickr*

Milk and Cornflakes


----------



## JonathanBlu (Aug 21, 2008)

Cool shot, I heard somewhere that they don't use milk in milk commercials and that they actually use white paint...
Anyway not that I know anything about commercial photography but it seems like you've got a little too much milk pouring into the cereal and I think you should switch out the bowl with one of a darker color, maybe blue. Other than that I really like the milk flying everywhere! What SS did you use for this?


----------



## Soto (Aug 22, 2008)

JonathanBlu said:


> Cool shot, I heard somewhere that they don't use milk in milk commercials and that they actually use white paint...
> Anyway not that I know anything about commercial photography but it seems like you've got a little too much milk pouring into the cereal and I think you should switch out the bowl with one of a darker color, maybe blue. Other than that I really like the milk flying everywhere! What SS did you use for this?



Hello there...

Well, I did the photo with a big pouring so it would be different from the usual cereal shot with milk.  I was trying to make it more attractive to the eye.  About the color of the bowl, I agree with you... I should use other color and blue would fit nice for this shot... next time I'll do it with a blue bowl..

What do you mean by SS?


----------



## JonathanBlu (Aug 23, 2008)

Sorry for the abbreviation, I was just curious what shutter speed you used?


----------



## janetm1000 (Aug 23, 2008)

yummy  great shot! and i agree, a blue bowl would really go well!!


----------



## Soto (Aug 24, 2008)

JonathanBlu said:


> Sorry for the abbreviation, I was just curious what shutter speed you used?



Ohhh ok... I used a shutter speed of 1/250.  That is my high flash sync speed...


----------



## tasman (Aug 24, 2008)

JonathanBlu said:


> Cool shot, I heard somewhere that they don't use milk in milk commercials and that they actually use white paint...
> Anyway not that I know anything about commercial photography but it seems like you've got a little too much milk pouring into the cereal and I think you should switch out the bowl with one of a darker color, maybe blue. Other than that I really like the milk flying everywhere! What SS did you use for this?


 
I also heard they used white glue to thicken the milk. But, I also heard that it is there is a law that if shooting a commercial advertisement for food, that the end shot must be all food with no other additives or fake products. You can alter or use props and things for test shots. Otherwise its fake advertising.


----------



## MelodySoul (Aug 24, 2008)

tasman said:


> I also heard they used white glue to thicken the milk. But, I also heard that it is there is a law that if shooting a commercial advertisement for food, that the end shot must be all food with no other additives or fake products. You can alter or use props and things for test shots. Otherwise its fake advertising.


 
Only the food you are selling. If you were selling cornflakes the milk could be fake. 

I think it's a really cool shot! I will ditto the different bowl idea though.


----------



## Soto (Aug 24, 2008)

MelodySoul said:


> Only the food you are selling. If you were selling cornflakes the milk could be fake.
> 
> I think it's a really cool shot! I will ditto the different bowl idea though.



Well in this shot all is real... I only used half of the glass with milk and the other half water... I wanted to safe some milk for later...:mrgreen:

Thanks for the comments... I will try to use a blue bowl for this shot next time...


----------

